
China Tells Trump That Climate Change Is No Hoax It Invented - nwrk
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-16/china-tells-trump-that-climate-change-is-no-hoax-it-invented
======
ararar
Brilliant move. If China can get the US to oppose the greenhouse gas limits it
also wants eliminated ... Presupposes a knee-jerk reaction from the
administration. Hmmm.

------
bnolsen
if so it would be good for china to act like it and not pollute so heavily.
somehow china seems to get exempted from many of the terms of these climate
treaties...

~~~
jazoom
It might have something to do with the fact that they make most of the stuff
you and I use daily.

------
pawadu
Well, good luck raising import taxes on Chinese goods now Mr Trump.

China will probably invent an "environmental tax" for import from US.

~~~
zimpenfish
Sarkozy has already suggested this for Europe -
[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/donald-
trump-...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/donald-trump-us-
carbon-tax-nicolas-sarkozy-global-warming-paris-climate-deal-a7418301.html)

